# Thoughts on fish for new 29 gallon?



## Hazarrd (Dec 15, 2006)

Ok, so after doing some more thinking, I've come up with what I think will be good for my new 29 gallon. Comments please? And if so, please elaborate with a "revised" plan on which fish, and quantity, I should have. 

1 Male Dwarf Gourami
1 Corydoras sterbai 
2 Dalmatian Lyre Tail Molly
2 Fancy Male Green Cobra Guppy
2 Fancy Male Blue Guppy


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I wouldn't mix dwarf gouramis and guppies. Anabantids are often infamous for nipping other fish they considered as rivals although there are exceptions like the pearl gouramis and honey gouramis.

Pls keep about 4 Sterbais as the minimum. One alone is not a good idea as they need company for socializing.

Here's the revision in my opinion:
3 Dalmatian Mollies(1 male and 2 females)
4 Guppies
4-6 Sterbai Cories
2 Honey Gouramis


----------



## Hazarrd (Dec 15, 2006)

But the Honey Gouramis are so ugly!

I'm real set on getting the Dwarf Gourami's, maybe you could make a suggestion that works around that? I don't mind getting rid of the guppies if that is necessary. Would this be OK?

2 Male Dwarf Gouramis
4 Corydoras sterbai 
3 Dalmatian Lyre Tail Molly
4 Harlequin Rasboras

I'm trying so hard! 

Would Tetras work with the above tank? If so, I'd rather them than the rasboras.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Great revision.:thumbsup: 
Yes, tetras do work. Just post them and I can help you with that.

Oh, and why not just keep 6-8 Sterbais? Your tank has lots of space for bottom dwellers.


----------



## Hazarrd (Dec 15, 2006)

2 Male Dwarf Gouramis
6 Corydoras sterbai
3 Dalmatian Lyre Tail Molly
Neon Tetras
Harlequin Rasboras

Would that be OK? And if so, how many tetras/rasboras would you suggest?

I am getting excited


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

8-10 of each should be fine.


----------



## Hazarrd (Dec 15, 2006)

Yayyy 

Ok, now for a couple more questions.

How should I introduce these into the tank? I assume all at once is not the best idea. The problem is that I will be ordering these online since they are not sold at the Petco/Petsmart near me (except for the tetras). I don't want to pay $25 for shipping more than once.

What timetable would you suggest for introducing these fish into the tank?

Whats the easiest way to feed these fish? I assume I can buy packaged "shake" food for all of them at my local Petco/Petsmart? How often do each of the species need to be fed?

Lastly, how often would you recommend leaving the flourscent light on?

Thanks so much four your help Blue. You have been awesome!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hazarrd said:


> How should I introduce these into the tank? I assume all at once is not the best idea. The problem is that I will be ordering these online since they are not sold at the Petco/Petsmart near me (except for the tetras). I don't want to pay $25 for shipping more than once.


You can introduce all of them at once if you use fishless cycling.


> Whats the easiest way to feed these fish? I assume I can buy packaged "shake" food for all of them at my local Petco/Petsmart? How often do each of the species need to be fed?


I prefer feeding fish in 3 minutes twice a day. Siphon the leftovers after 3 minutes.
It would be best if you vary their food menu. Frozen bloodworms are also fine. Don't feed too much though or the fish will suffer digestive upsets. I used flakes to feed my fish. You may try shrimps.
Remember to thaw the frozen stuff before using them as they often can harm your fish due to sudden temp shifts caused by frozen stuffs.


> Lastly, how often would you recommend leaving the flourscent light on?


8-10 hours is fine. Mind you, I tend to switch it on for almost 12 hours. No issues though as I keep live plants which can be useful as they outrun the algae in consuming the nutrients.


----------



## Hazarrd (Dec 15, 2006)

Ok, so I think I am all set. But just for clarification, exactly how much flake food should I try feeding this amount of fish? Is it just trial and error to see what gets eaten? When you say feed for 3 minutes, do you mean keep feeding until they stop eating? Thanks.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Make sure that the fish consume all flakes in 3 minutes. You have to siphon the leftovers though. Just feed what you think will accommodate all the fish.

Remember to give your cories their own food which should sink. They do not eat at the surface. Sinking tablets are good options.

Good luck.


----------



## Hazarrd (Dec 15, 2006)

Cool. I see other species of Cories I like (and are cheaper). Will all cories be OK with the other fish? And is it ok to mix and match different types of cories?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hazarrd said:


> Cool. I see other species of Cories I like (and are cheaper). Will all cories be OK with the other fish? And is it ok to mix and match different types of cories?


Of course. They just do their own business.


----------



## love_my_fish (Sep 17, 2006)

Good point Blue about the sinking food for the cories -- that was my newbie mistake. The little family store that sold them to me told me they just clean up the bottom -- I didn't know they needed sinking food!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

love_my_fish said:


> Good point Blue about the sinking food for the cories -- that was my newbie mistake. The little family store that sold them to me told me they just clean up the bottom -- I didn't know they needed sinking food!


It was easy for people to assume catfishes are just 'mere scavengers'.:sarcastic: :redmad: They need food as other fish do.


----------

